# remote code for RC71 (with HR44) and Sony HT-CT60 sound bar



## lesz (Aug 3, 2010)

Does anyone know a remote code that with work on the RC71 remote (for the HR44) with the Sony HT-CT60 sound bar in the RF mode? I have found several of the codes that will allow the RC71 to control volume from the sound bar, but none of them allow the power buttons to turn the power to the sound bar on and off. Also, if I use the older RC65RX remotes, I can find codes that will allow those remotes to control volume and power, but those remotes can only be used in IR mode with the HR44.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

I thought I read that the 71 would use the same codes as the 65.
I assume you tried the same codes that worked in the 65 on the 71 ?


----------



## lesz (Aug 3, 2010)

jimmie57 said:


> I thought I read that the 71 would use the same codes as the 65.
> I assume you tried the same codes that worked in the 65 on the 71 ?


The format for setting a code for the RC71 is quite different from the format for entering codes for the RC65RX. With the RC65RX, which only works in IR mode with the HR44, you are given a list of possible codes for the manufacturer of the audio equipment, and you manually enter the code numbers until you hit the right one. With the RC71, there are a couple of ways to set a code. You can select the manufacturer and model number of the audio equipment, and an unnamed/unnumbered code gets entered. Or, you can keep trying various unnamed codes (in this case only numbered from 1-98) for the manufacturer until you hit the right one. In this case, the Sony HT-CT60 is not listed as a possible equipment choice, and none of the 98 unnamed codes works either. I did try manually entering the number of the code for the RC65RX into the RC71, but it would not even allow me to enter it.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

lesz said:


> The format for setting a code for the RC71 is quite different from the format for entering codes for the RC65RX. With the RC65RX, which only works in IR mode with the HR44, you are given a list of possible codes for the manufacturer of the audio equipment, and you manually enter the code numbers until you hit the right one. With the RC71, there are a couple of ways to set a code. You can select the manufacturer and model number of the audio equipment, and an unnamed/unnumbered code gets entered. Or, you can keep trying various unnamed codes (in this case only numbered from 1-98) for the manufacturer until you hit the right one. In this case, the Sony HT-CT60 is not listed as a possible equipment choice, and none of the 98 unnamed codes works either. I did try manually entering the number of the code for the RC65RX into the RC71, but it would not even allow me to enter it.


I think that you have to point the remote away from the DTV receiver so it does not talk to it and then you can enter the code.
There is a thread on here about remote control problems.
There is a guy on there that is an expert. His name is Edmund.
I will look to see what I can find.


----------



## lesz (Aug 3, 2010)

jimmie57 said:


> I think that you have to point the remote away from the DTV receiver so it does not talk to it and then you can enter the code.
> There is a thread on here about remote control problems.
> There is a guy on there that is an expert. His name is Edmund.
> I will look to see what I can find.


Okay. I just tried to manually enter the code from the RC65RX into the RC71 while not having the RC71 pointed toward the unit. I think that it did successfully enter the code, however, just like with the codes that I've already tried, it will allow me to use the RC71 to change the volume, but it will not allow me to power the sound bar on and off with the RC71.

Practically speaking, my guess is that it doesn't make much difference because I think that I can just leave the sound bar powered up all the time, and I suspect that, unless sound is actually being processed through it, there is virtually no power actually being used. Still, there is something that makes me feel like I need to make it work right.

Thanks for the help and suggestions.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

RC71 will not turn on or off any sound equipment. Some of the codes are the same but many are not.


----------



## lesz (Aug 3, 2010)

west99999 said:


> RC71 will not turn on or off any sound equipment. Some of the codes are the same but many are not.


Thanks. I was starting to suspect that this was the case. With the RC65RX and other similar remotes, turning audio equipment on and off is possible only after moving the slider switch at the top of the remote to the appropriate position, and since the RC71 doesn't even have such a slider switch, it would make sense that it would only be able to control power to the DIRECTV box and to the TV, which is what the other remotes do when the slider is in the DIRECTV position.

What made me think that there was a possibility that it should be able to turn the power to audio equipment on and off is that the on-screen instructions tell you to determine whether or not you have entered the proper code by checking to see if the power buttons are working to turn the power to the audio equipment on and off. Obviously, those on-screen instructions were written by someone who was not actually using an RC71 at the time.

Also, I do fully understand that my original post is an excellent example of a "first world problem", and things must be pretty good if I have time even to attempt to solve such a problem.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

The RC71 is anything but "universal" remote control.....


----------



## PitchSucceed (Jul 15, 2013)

lesz said:


> I have found several of the codes that will allow the RC71 to control volume from the sound bar


Lesz, would you mind sharing those codes? I have the same sound bar and I've tried the following codes

32172
31759

but I can't even get the volume to work from the RC71.


----------



## lesz (Aug 3, 2010)

PitchSucceed said:


> Lesz, would you mind sharing those codes? I have the same sound bar and I've tried the following codes
> 
> 32172
> 31759
> ...


,
I found two ways to get the RC71 to be able to control volume successfully with the sound bar. The easiest and most straight forward way was to follow the on-screen prompts with the RC71 set for RF. Click on "program remote", then "change audio device", then "Sony". Then, type in "HTCT60", which will not show up, but HTCT100, HTCT350, and several others will show up. Any of the HTCTxxx codes should work.

Alternatively, I was able to input the code 31759 directly into the RC71, and it worked, but, as discussed earlier in the thread, it required me to follow the steps for programming an IR remote and to do it in a location away from the line-of-sight of the HR44.

Ultimately, after using the RC71 for several days, I decided to go back to using the RC65RX remotes with the HR44 even though they can only be used in IR mode. While the smaller size of the RC71 is nice, with smaller buttons and fewer buttons, I find it less convenient. I also don't like the placement of a few of the buttons on the RC71. For example, the location of the "record" button is such that, when intending to press the "guide" button, I have occasionally accidently started the HR44 recording. I'm sure that, if I used the RC71 long enough, using it would become more of a habit, but considering that it can't do everything that the RC65 can do, I'd rather live with using the RC65 even if I have to use it in IR mode.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Can the sound bar not be set to turn off with the TV? 

I can turn off my Denon AVR by pushing the Off button on the RC71, which at the same time turns off the DVR and TV as well, but it (the AVR) gets its signal from the TV.


----------



## lesz (Aug 3, 2010)

Laxguy said:


> Can the sound bar not be set to turn off with the TV?
> 
> I can turn off my Denon AVR by pushing the Off button on the RC71, which at the same time turns off the DVR and TV as well, but it (the AVR) gets its signal from the TV.


No, it cannot be set to turn off with the TV. As I said above, though, I've come to the conclusion that I'd rather use the RC65, even if I'm limited to IR, anyway, and, thus, it has become irrelevant to me whether I can turn the sound bar on and off with the RC71.


----------



## Eminarcin (Nov 29, 2014)

Hope this thread still has some life. I have a Samsung Tv w/ DirecTv and a Sony HTCT60BT soundbar. What exactly do I need to do so I'm able to control volume through RC71 remote? Much thanks.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Eminarcin said:


> Hope this thread still has some life. I have a Samsung Tv w/ DirecTv and a Sony HTCT60BT soundbar. What exactly do I need to do so I'm able to control volume through RC71 remote? Much thanks.


First you need to program your Sony TV to the RC71 using the On Screen instructions under the Remote Control Menu. Once that is done, proceed with programming an Audio Device. Ince that is done, what is left is to set the VOL LOCK to the Audio Device.

The above only applies if you have an HR44/C41/C51


----------

